
A Masashi Wakui Look with GIMP - BuuQu9hu
https://pixls.us/articles/a-masashi-wakui-look-with-gimp/
======
jbmorgado
Sorry, I don't want to sound like overly critic, but the final product has
nothing to do with the Masashi Wakui photographs.

It's still an interesting Gimp tutorial though.

~~~
patdavid
It was inspired by Wakui's work, and attempts to produce a similar glow/bloom
to highlights in an image, which it sort of achieves. The overall color
grading could be pushed further, but the author wasn't looking to exactly
match the style.

